# Source C file handle round-robin of pf



## foxraindinh (May 6, 2015)

I'm looking the file handle route with round-robin algorithm in /usr/src of pf but it have too many files, anyone can help me. What is the file I must find?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2015)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/10/sys/netpfil/pf/


----------



## foxraindinh (May 7, 2015)

SirDice said:


> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/10/sys/netpfil/pf/


Thanks because answered me but I know that folder already but I mean the file source handle round-robin algorithm because in that folder I watched file pf_lb.c. I think this file handle load balancing but It just call to round-robin algorithm and I don't know where does it called ?


----------

